# استفسار بسيط عن الباسبور الاسود والدورات



## khaled1126 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عندي استفسار كده واتمني حد يكون عارف الموضوع ده
انا الحمد لله خلصت دبلوم صناعي شعبة ميكانيكا
وكنت عايز اطلع الباسبور الاسود ده وشوفت الخطوات 
بس كنت عايز اعرف ايه الدورات اللي لازم اخدها 
وايه الدورات اللي تساعدني بعد كده وتنفعني 
((ان شاء الله الواسطه موجوده ))
بس عايز اللي يوجهني 
معلش انا طولت عليكم بس انا حسيت اني هالاقي الرد هنا 

وشكراااااااا


----------



## mody_4love (1 أكتوبر 2013)

خد الحتميات و هما عباره عن 3 كورسات ( الحريق و الاسعافات الاوليه و الانقاذ ) هما دول اهم دورات و الاساسيات


----------

